
Scientists Implant False Memories in Birds to Teach Songs They've Never Heard - laurex
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-implant-false-memories-in-birds-to-teach-them-songs-they-ve-never-heard
======
headalgorithm
See recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21164686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21164686)

